# leisure battery in Royale 590 A/H?



## scruffitto (Sep 9, 2010)

What is the A/H of liesure battery in swift royale ensign 590, is it possible to add an extra battery maybe under passenger seat or can existing battery be changed for higher capacity considering size etc? thank you :?:


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

In my view its yes to all.... in an idea world i would suggest 2 off 110AH batteries... either gell or better still AGM types...


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

At a guess its probably just 85Ah. You can fit as many or as large a battery you like, only limited by space and weight. Larger capacity batteries will take a little longer to charge of course, unless you upgrade your charger as well.
Personally I would stick to basic lead/acid types as they are better value for money than the fancy gel and AGM's. 
If you read the "experts" opinions on battery types there are as many who say lead/acid is best as there are in favour of the others.



Trevor


----------

